# Camera Has A Black Screen



## marvelous7325 (Jan 7, 2012)

Good evening everyone. Out of nowhere yesterday when I load the Camera ICS app, I get a black screen and then it freezes. I'm on the miui v4 ics rom and I reflashed it with a fresh install and everything, it still won't work. The stock camera doesn't work as in the beanstown106 forum we were told to use the app instead as it is more effective. Does anyone know how to fix this by any chance? I'd hate to be without a camera. Thanks for your help.


----------

